# Yet another waltz



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi everyone

I wrote another waltz (no 7). This one is a bit less Russian and more romantic in style. I'm not 100% convinced about the ending though.






Hope you enjoy it, any feedback is welcome.

Thanks

Adrien


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

aaaannnd... the inevitable update


----------



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

I found that really enjoyable! Good melody and with much passion. Nothing wrong with the ending


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Cygnenoir said:


> I found that really enjoyable! Good melody and with much passion. Nothing wrong with the ending


Thanks a lot! I Played with the ending a bit anyway, I think it's stronger. I also altered the middle section to provide a bit more contrast.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I am listening now, I will report back.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I listened to the edited version and found it bright, confident and melodious. It was very enjoyable!


----------



## tvparty (Apr 27, 2008)

That was excellent Adrien, well done.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I listened to the edited version and found it bright, confident and melodious. It was very enjoyable!


Thanks! I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

tvparty said:


> That was excellent Adrien, well done.


Thank you, and thanks for letting me know!


----------

